# Biggest Gaming News of 2007



## McMurphy (Jan 11, 2008)

Vote and discuss the biggest gaming news story of 2007.

_Note:  the nominations are based on the Gamepro's article about a similar topic._


----------



## Joel007 (Jan 11, 2008)

I was... elated (not surprised really) to hear of the Wii shortages. Fortunately I got one before people started to auction them off at ridiculous prices  I think Nintendo's popularity is always a good thing.


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 11, 2008)

Joel007 said:


> I was... elated (not surprised really) to hear of the Wii shortages. Fortunately I got one before people started to auction them off at ridiculous prices  I think Nintendo's popularity is always a good thing.




That was going to be my choice until I, while looking for other nomination possibilities, learned of DS's world success.  I mean, I knew that it was winning the handheld system race---Nintendo always has---but I didn't know that the Nintendo DS was outselling _all_ other consoles.


----------



## sarakoth (Jan 16, 2008)

How about the announcement of the Geforce 9 Series?


----------



## Joel007 (Jan 17, 2008)

A bit late for nominations


----------

